# Salicornia



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2005)

Can someone tell me if they have used this?  I picked it up in the Produce Department.  States it grows in saltwater.  I threw in their salads this morning and wonder if they will be complaining about it when they get home.  Thanks


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it's what we call samphire here in the UK - grows near salt water - quite fleshy green leaves - best steamed for a couple of minutes and then eaten as a green veg with something like salmon fillets.

How extraordinary for you to ask this question, because a friend was asking me what to do with samphire just the other day - and when I looked in one of my recipe books, it had the name salicornia.....       It's not that I'm really that 'up' on botanical names!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Ishbel.  I do scour the produce and saw this.  You have never tried it yourself?  Wonder what your friend thought of it?  No one in produce knew what to expect. I usaully consult this board first and then research further.  Don't think there is any harm as long as they sold it in produce. I think maybe if they offered recipe with package would be helpful.  Anytime I offer suggestion have to make sure I put in writing.  In my humble opinion, you are always 'up'.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, I've eaten it often over the years - but it is a seasonal veg here in the UK.  And it doesn't have a long shelf-life - it goes 'limp' very quickly....   My husband adores it - I can take it or leave it!  You often get it in salads in upmarket restaurants - or as I said, steamed, as a veg with fish dishes such as salmon or monkfish.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 10, 2005)

*Shrimp and samphire risotto*

Here's a recipe from one of our best fish restaurateurs in the UK - Rick Stein, who has had loads of series of programmes on the BBC and has a number of restaurants in Padstow, Cornwall.

This is one of the dishes that I've eaten with samphire - his restaurant is amazing (and I don't even really LIKE fish!) ...
Preparation time 30 mins to 1 hour

Cooking time 30 mins to 1 hour

750g/1½lb unpeeled cooked pink shrimps or North Atlantic prawns
100g/4oz samphire, picked over and washed
75g/3oz unsalted butter
½ onion, chopped
1.2l/2 pint fish stock
1 piece of blade mace
2 shallots, finely chopped
1 garlic clove, finely chopped
350g/12oz risotto rice
120ml/4fl oz dry white wine
25g/1oz parmesan cheese, freshly grated
salt and freshly ground black pepper

 Peel the shrimps and set them aside, reserving the shells. Break off and discard the woody ends of the samphire and break the rest into 2.5cm/1in pieces.

 Melt 25g/1oz of the butter in a large saucepan, add the onion and fry for 5 minutes, until soft and lightly browned. Add the shrimp shells and fry for 3-4 minutes, then add the stock and mace and bring to the boil. Cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Pass the stock through a conical sieve into a clean pan, pressing out as much liquid as you can with the back of a ladle. Bring back to a simmer and keep hot over a low heat.

Melt the rest of the butter in a large saucepan. Add the shallots and garlic and cook gently for a couple of minutes. Add the rice and turn it over until all the grains are coated in the butter. Pour in the wine and simmer, stirring constantly, until it has been absorbed. Then add a ladleful of the hot stock and stir until it has all been taken up before adding another. Continue like this for about 20 minutes, stirring constantly, until all the stock has been used and the rice is tender but still a little al dente.

 Shortly before the risotto is ready, drop the samphire into a pan of boiling water and cook for 1 minute, then drain well. Stir the shrimps, parmesan cheese and some seasoning into the risotto. Heat for 1 minute, then stir in all but a handful of the samphire. Divide the risotto between 4 warmed bowls and serve, garnished with the rest of the samphire.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2005)

Ishbel, where you get fish stock?  do you have to boil some special type of fish?  I am at loss.  Never stop learning.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2005)

Ishbel, you are only one who knew about this and you are right about the name.  This is what the store sent me.  So grateful cause I get response same day.   http://www.melissas.com/catalog/ind...getables&Sub_Cat_Name=Products&product_ID=244


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 11, 2005)

I can buy 'ready made' stocks from the chill cabinets in my local supermarket - or I make it myself with fishbones, heads etc....!

I'm sure others DO know about salsify, they probably just haven't read your thread! 8) 

Your supermarket's quick response is great - makes you think that they really DO care about customers, doesn't it?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2005)

That is right the store does answer all my emails.  Maybe I am the only one who bothers them.  I am going to ask about fish stock.  They had it in the salads and didn't mention it.  I finally tasted it last nite and has salty taste.  As long as it is fresh I will use it up.  Also threw in some goat cheese today.  Do you have to prepare lunch for the family?  Takes me almost hour to put the lunch together.  One reward is I know they are eating what is good for them.  Only starch they have is the cracker that they have with it.  I don't think one can go overboard on trying to remain healthy.  They all drink water with the salad.  All we can do is try to eat right.  My printer is out so I have to save all the recipes and let you know what I think of yours.  I do appreciate your response.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 11, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> That is right the store does answer all my emails.  Maybe I am the only one who bothers them.  I am going to ask about fish stock.  They had it in the salads and didn't mention it.  I finally tasted it last nite and has salty taste.  As long as it is fresh I will use it up.  Also threw in some goat cheese today.  Do you have to prepare lunch for the family?  Takes me almost hour to put the lunch together.  One reward is I know they are eating what is good for them.  Only starch they have is the cracker that they have with it.  I don't think one can go overboard on trying to remain healthy.  They all drink water with the salad.  All we can do is try to eat right.  My printer is out so I have to save all the recipes and let you know what I think of yours.  I do appreciate your response.



No I don't have to prepare lunches for anyone - I simply wouldn't have the time - I buy a sandwich most days - and my husband does the same...   Family are grown now, so they do not live at home.  8)


----------



## bege (Jan 15, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Ishbel, you are only one who knew about this and you are right about the name.  This is what the store sent me.  So grateful cause I get response same day.   http://www.melissas.com/catalog/ind...getables&Sub_Cat_Name=Products&product_ID=244



Thanks for this link with all it info.  It's good to learn something new every day, even though I may never see it in our local market.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 15, 2005)

bege, happy someone else found it helpful.  I am grateful to find new and different items to use in cooking.  Never realized all the different flavors one can get.  Makes cooking more interesting.  Hope you enjoy this info as well as I do.  Stay well.


----------

